# vinnie.vw.com



## biggiephat05 (Jan 22, 2005)

is it impossible to log on to this website from home? this is mostly a question for vw employees..


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: vinnie.vw.com (biggiephat05)*

Once I get to be a VW employee, I'll let you know








Some webservers will not grant you access unless
you are sitting on a PC with 'trusted' IP address.
Means, only PCs within the company have access to that website.
What is it anyhow? Or I'll have to wait 'till VW accepts my resume










_Modified by izzo at 1:30 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## Kilya (Nov 2, 2004)

What is that perhaps youd like to shine a light on to what this site is all about.


----------

